# road kill



## kel (Jan 10, 2009)

found this poor little guy on the way home yesterday




seems to be lots of road kill pics feel free to add your own


----------



## kel (Jan 10, 2009)

i have put this one up before i think but will post it again a road kill who had eaten a blue tongue


----------



## hodges (Jan 10, 2009)

A nice looking dead tiger snake


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 10, 2009)

road kill mac we found the other day.....


----------



## shlanger (Jan 10, 2009)

A road kill Brown Snake with another inside it!


----------



## spongebob (Jan 10, 2009)

Is some of this road kill road killed while eating road kill? 
Love the one above of the brown snake


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Is some of this road kill road killed while eating road kill?
> Love the one above of the brown snake



could have been road kill got eaten buy sumfin that then got road killed and then that road kill which contained road kill gets eaten by another who then also gets road killed! 
Am I confusing any one yet? :lol: if not i could keep going...? lol


----------



## CROCO (Jan 24, 2009)

I am guilty of a road kill sadly the only frilled lizard I see in the NT threw itself under my car ran straight in front at full bore on its hind legs and nothing I could do as all to quick, it upset me as this was the first one I had ever seen,I still have the old pic of it but cant seem to upload on this site yet only managed a pathetic profile pic , but hope to sort out soon I remember years ago the local hoons in WA would target bobtails that sat in the road in WA and aim their cars at them I nearly whacked one of them but me mate stopped me, no doubt I would have been the one done for assault. that was in the days when lots of species werent protected.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 25, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Is some of this road kill road killed while eating road kill?
> Love the one above of the brown snake




Could Be......

Not sure about you guys... But if I see road kill.... I always remove it into the bush.... Might save a life or two.....


----------



## ecosnake (Jan 25, 2009)

here's a couple of road kills in Alice Springs!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 25, 2009)

shame about the bearded dragon pair marc, I dont bother photographing roadkill but have started to now as you find some interesting species roadkilled


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 25, 2009)

Just a few - i hate seeing roadkill but it is a really interesting way to find out what species you have in your area and the differeent colour variations you can have too.

IF you read my thread on Stunning Coastal Carpets, you will see last nights road kills in that too.

Here goes........


----------



## Bax155 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad pics there guys!! Great idea Surfcop24, I think Ill start removing roadkill to the bushes myself!!


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 25, 2009)

Aww no
Piuty about them being road kill, but there are some stunners- especially the lacies.
Ill photograoh roadkilla s well next time I go herping
Ben.


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 25, 2009)

its such a shame to see such beautiful animals go to waste,i hit a brownie (i think it was a brown) between adelaide and broken hill, unfortunately it was him or a car coming the other way or the gravel at 110km.. mum took photos, ill get her to send them to me


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got back from a quick trip to the Snowy Mountains. Not as much roadkill as the last time I went down but we did see this DOR Highland Copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi)


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Feb 1, 2009)

I clipped the tail end of a red belly a few months back, came around a curve in the road and sadly could not miss it, tried to tho. Didnt photo it cos i was in tears. Went back to see if there was anything i could do, had a catchers fone number ready to dial but the poor thing took itsself off into the long grass and i lost sight of it. I can only hope it was not in pain for too long. If only there was something equivalent to roo shoos for reptiles that we could put on our cars, might save some lives,


----------



## CROCO (Feb 2, 2009)

Great but sad pics by Ecosnake I havent been lucky to see a wild moloch only what I think was fleeting glance but only 98%sure ,seeing the road kills is a real piss off bit like me frilled lizard .Also I did not see many road kills of snakes in WA years ago,But the poor old bobtails took the brunt mainly targeted by cretins , traffic was not so heavy in some of the rural bush areas those days keith


----------



## justbrad (Feb 2, 2009)

our family went up to jinma state forrest over the aussie day long weekend.. seen 2 dead carpets and 2 dead lace moniters... the last had only just been hit.. so sad to see both species as there my favorites out of the pythons and moniters....


----------



## kel (Feb 2, 2009)

does anyone know the law as far as taxidermy goes, some of the road kills like the guy i found dont even have a mark on them and it just seems such a waste, my hubby tans his own skins after hunting and i dont know maybe some of the skins could be used


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 2, 2009)

This guy was 1 metre from a roadkilled kangaroo. No prizes for guessing what this Lacey was doing before it got hit.


----------



## baxtor (Feb 2, 2009)

I posted this one a while ago elsewhere. The head was run over and it died just as I got to it. It was obviously carrying young.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 2, 2009)

This is last years pic of a rbb roadkill in Yarrawonga area





These pics were sent to me last week by a guy in Frankston who wanted an id on this road kill near his home.





was a good sized rbb




Bummer huh


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 2, 2009)

The pics don't do this poor DOR carpet justice.It was much more pail than the pics, more yellowish than caramel.
Sorry pics are crap, it was done with a mobile phone.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 2, 2009)

kel said:


> does anyone know the law as far as taxidermy goes, some of the road kills like the guy i found dont even have a mark on them and it just seems such a waste, my hubby tans his own skins after hunting and i dont know maybe some of the skins could be used


 

Hi Kel,

I'm not sure of the exact legislation now ... but I remember a few years ago in NSW at least even deceased native animals were still protected by law and permission was needed to perform taxidermy or remove them for preservation.


----------



## kel (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks froggyboy86 i kinda thought that might be the case, i will have to look into it


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Bummer huh



Indeed


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 5, 2009)

Some roadkill I found last night, Cairns Birdwing (Ornithoptera priamus) Why don't people swerve for butterflies:lol:


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ecosnake, is that 3rd pic a thorny devil?? correct me if im wrong but looks like it...

i agree it is sad to see all these animals/reptiles perish on our roads, but gives us an idea of what species are around us....


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 14, 2009)

yep sure is


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 17, 2009)

Its really sad to see road kill but I have to say some of them are very beautiful!


----------



## Snakebuster (Feb 21, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> Its really sad to see road kill but I have to say some of them are very beautiful!



NOT!!! Lol.:lol::lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 21, 2009)

shouldnt that say some were very beautiful


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 29, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> This guy was 1 metre from a roadkilled kangaroo. No prizes for guessing what this Lacey was doing before it got hit.




Hh, thats a shame. I might as well say that it was hungry and wanted the carrion for lunch, he made an attempt to come towards it, and then....BOOM! Poor lizard.


----------

